# Beginner's startup questions



## tfenn1 (Feb 14, 2014)

I have my Dad's old Lionel train with a Type TW transformer and now that I am retired I want to create a nice layout and get back into model trains. I found a layout I like on Youtube and also found the same one in a Lionel Fastrack catalog ( it's the 10 x 7 layout). I have the Youtube plans and they include blocking sections of track with relays to allow two trains to run at the same time and also adding diodes to areas to slow the train going down a hill. Since I'm just starting out I'm wondering if I should build the layout with DCC in mind or not?
The only purchase I've made so far is the Fastrack.


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

I am old school and would say no.


----------



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

I would


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Not sure what video or plan you are referring to, but here are my recommendations.

I would clean and lube your dad’s old locomotive and run it with the TW for a while to see how you like it. You may want to stick with conventional operation and if so, there are plenty of train meets in our area where you can find older engines and rolling stock. There is one in Gilbertsville a few times a year. Also, Hamburg and Allentown.

You don’t need DCC (Lionel TMCC or MTH DCS) for conventional operation of what is probably a postwar or MPC loco. Even if you get a modern loco or two, you don’t need TMCC/DCS, but you may want one since they allow you to use more of the “bells and whistles”. If you stick with the TW, you will need circuit protection to protect the electronics on a modern loco. The circuit protection on postwar transformers like the TW is too slow for the electronics in modern locos.

If you haven’t been to Ye Olde Train Shoppe yet you should check it out. No layout there and not too much on display, but it’s only about 15 minutes from you and there is enough there to see if modern stuff will interest you. http://yeoldetrainshoppe.com/index.html

I would skip the relays and diodes for now. On a 7’ X 10’ layout, you probably can skip the blocks too, but you may want to add them later if you eventually go with the MTH DCS system.


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*DCC requires heaviar wire to acomodate increase current flow*

I would definitely build your layout for a eventual transition to DCC.
Installing heavier gauge wires for operation of two or three engines, maybe even more.
requires a heavier gauge wire, for the increase of current flow and the faster Alternating Current signal square wave form.
The heavier wire insures a cleaner waveform signal to the locomotive decoder.:dunno:

You also may want to refer Alan Gartner's "wiring for DCC website.
Good luck with that now!
Regards,tr1


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

Nikola said:


> I am old school and would say no.


Same here. DCC is going to cost you a lot more to do, what with the controller and heavier gauge wiring and everything else that goes with it.

For what you want to do, DC is more than adequate.

-J.


----------

